# Is a 10W heater too small for a 2.5gal tank?



## VTAb182 (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a new heater to get for my 2.5 gal tank and most of the ones i see are 25W or more. I found this MARINELAND STEALTH PRO 10W heater and I was wondering if you all think it is too small or will it be fine?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

personally, if i got one that low, i would get adjustable. may i suggest http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00106X8QG/ref=oss_product that is like the same price AFTER shipping?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

and btw, i have two of the ones I suggested. One is in a 2.5 and one is in a 2 gallon. I am able to keep it constantly at 80, not even putting the heater at max heat


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't know about that filter but... 25W is fine for a 2.5 if it's adjustable AND in case you want to upgrade your tank, you'll already have a heater (talking by experience here LOL)


----------



## VTAb182 (Feb 5, 2011)

I didn't even realize that the one i posted is preset!


----------



## VTAb182 (Feb 5, 2011)

Wait a minute, in the link you posted bam the title says it's preset, but the reviews say otherwise. Is it actually adjustable?


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

it is, it has a knob to adjust


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

that is the exact one I bought and I know it does xD


----------



## VTAb182 (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay just making sure. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

VTAb182 said:


> I'm looking for a new heater to get for my 2.5 gal tank and most of the ones i see are 25W or more. I found this MARINELAND STEALTH PRO 10W heater and I was wondering if you all think it is too small or will it be fine?


I had the 10W Marineland Stealth Pro in my 2.5 gallon. It only kept the temperature in the 74-76* range, a little cool for the betta. They are suppose to heat up to 3 gallons, keeping the water at 78*. Maybe it was the one I had but I bought the 50W Marineland Stealth Pro that is adjustable and it keeps the temperature at 80*. The preset one is now used in my 1 gallon hospital tank, it keeps the temperature 80-82* in the one gallon.

They have been on sale at Petsmart but I think Amazon had a better deal on them.


----------



## Luliyuhrouwn (Feb 11, 2011)

I have the aqueon mini bow 2.5, and i bought a marineland 25w adjustable heater, its kinda bulky, but the preset ones that claim to keep the temp stable at 78* really only heated it to like 75*, and it was more expensive than the heater i use currently. 
ps, op i had the same barrels in your avitar in my maurice's tank until just two weeks ago. he liked to hide in them and peek his head out the front. too cute.


----------



## eengland (Feb 9, 2011)

I have The Marineland Shatterproof preset 10w and it barely keeps the water at 74/75 like the others said. My tank is only a gallon and it doesn't heat it. sad. I bought the Elite in the link a few days ago. It seems like it will heat the little tank just find and move on to the bigger tank to heat it also. I would get the Elite. It just seems like a better brand for heaters.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Mine managed to keep my *5 gallon* at 82, and will go to 86 if its being sneaky XD
In my 1.5, it was at 80-82, same for my bf. Its a good heater, preset and hearty.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I thought the marineland stealth pro heater was recalled...?

And, 10w might work, depends on where you live.


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

VTAb182 said:


> I'm looking for a new heater to get for my 2.5 gal tank and most of the ones i see are 25W or more. I found this MARINELAND STEALTH PRO 10W heater and I was wondering if you all think it is too small or will it be fine?


I use that same one on my 5 gallon. Many here prefer adjustables but I have had zero issues with mine. To each their own :lol:


----------

